# PC Freezing when playing games



## ACE_NITD (Jan 25, 2017)

I have purchased a new assembled PC two weeks back with following configurations -

Processor I5 6402P
MotherBoard H170M D3H
Graphics card : Zotac GTX 1060 3GB
Ram : Corsair Vengeance 8 GB
PSU : Cooler Master B500 500W
SSD : Sandisk SSD 240GB
Cabinet : Coolermaster Elite 330
Windows 10

When I play games on the system, within 10 to 15 minutes it just freezes to whatever frame it was on. Keyboard and mouse stops responding, and the fans on Graphics card, processor and PSU keeps running. I have to power off the PC using power off button and restart again. I have tried playing Doom 2016, Witcher 3 , CS GO, Dota 2 , and the PC freezes in all of them, also while scanning with windows defender the pc froze likewise.
So far I have tried following - Changed RAM, Changed motherboard, changed graphics card, loaded windows 8.1 and also changed PSU to Corsair VS 650 W, but the PC still freezes.
I have ran out of possible solutions. Any suggestion or solution are welcome.

Please help
Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

ACE_NITD said:


> I have purchased a new assembled PC two weeks back with following configurations -
> 
> Processor I5 6402P
> MotherBoard H170M D3H
> ...


1st Solution:

Lets start with:

Download DDU
Run it.
Do not run in safe mode.
Remove All NVIDIA Drivers and Software.
Do not have it reboot.
Download NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver 378.49 WHQ
Select the CUSTOM and Uncheck EVERYTHING(including the HD Audio driver) EXCEPT the Video card DRIVER and PHYSIX
Check the Clean Install box.
Install and Reboot.


Download SPECCY. 
Download
 Install
 REBOOT <----IMPORTANT
 Run Speccy, Top left corner FILE > PUBLISH SNAPSHOT ... Post the link here 

DO NOT USE SAVED SNAPSHOT as that has private information that is removed in PUBLISHED SNAPSHOT

When do you get the freezing?
Monitor using HDMI? or DVI-D?

2nd Solution:


Donwload the latest Bios Revision from gigabyte.in and update to the latest bios version.
Download the latest drivers for Win10 pro from gigabyte.in for every component on the motherboard and install them.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2017)

Check HDD for bad sectors .. if possible try with a different HDD.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 25, 2017)

It's more likely a HDD,SSD problem since you said windows defender also freezes. 
Install and check
CrystalDiskInfo - Software - Crystal Dew Worl


----------

